
Open Source RISC-V Core Designed by Western Digital Announced - rwmj
https://twitter.com/atishp04/status/1070007344057085952
======
rwmj
A few more slides:
[https://twitter.com/jangray/status/1070009184463216640](https://twitter.com/jangray/status/1070009184463216640)

